# SS Ramsay of theBolton Steamship Company



## Bernval (Jan 2, 2007)

I am extremely grateful for all the responses to my previous posts, the results have been amazing. The above vessel was the fifth SS Ramsay built for this company in 1952 and sold in 1960. It is the only one that I have not succeeded in obtaining the call sign. Hopefully someone can help or point me in the right direction to find it.
Regards
Bernard


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

have you tried the BOLTON S/S site?


----------

